# Incest:why the hell do some people want to have sex with a close relative?????



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Why am I discussing this topic you may wonder? Well it has been discussed at length on another forum at another site that I occasionally frequent.For your information this site is sexinfo101.com.I started going on there for advice when I began dating again after I separated from my husband.Now I mainly just go on there to message friends that I have made on there.

Anyway someone started a survey relating to incest and asking if anyone had done it,if they liked it and was it continuing.I also know several people who have willingly had sex with a parent,sibling,cousin or other close relative.WHY?????? WHAT IS THE ATTRACTION??????? WAS IT FORCED INITIALLY AND THEN BECAME SOMETHING THAT THE NON PERPETRATOR GOT USED TO?????

I would like forum members opinions on this,for or against,and to the questions posed above.I'm not judgemental I am just wondering why some people think that incest is a normal part of life.I was sexually abused by an uncle for 8 years as a child and my ex husband tried to get our children to engage in an incestuous relationship with each other.It is something that I feel strongly about,and personally I believe that it's creepy and weird.That's just my opinion,as I was forced into doing something that I disliked intensely for almost 8 years during my childhood,and I would never engage my children or other close relatives in such conduct.

Please be honest and I really don't want this thread to be derailed and become a verbal slanging match against members who have differing views.All views and opinions are welcome regardless of how controversial they are.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

first of all let's seperate two major things that it seems your mixing: phedophila and incest.

your uncle and possibly your ex husband (how old where they?) are phedophiles. that pretty much covers any sexual interaction where the subject doesn't really have the maturity to understand wtf they are doing or which is forced on children. the line gets blurry in later years - you really can't stop teenagers from having sex, and your 17yo is probably screwing her 18yo BF, but when it comes to childhood and tweanhood - there's a very clear line.

but when it comes to two adults having sex, its there choice. creepy choice, but there's to make.

now personally i don't find my mother & sister attractive, but when it comes to physical taste i am textbook oposite-attract kind of guy, and my relatives have that awful tendecy to have similar features to me... i'm not really that into dating my own race tbh.

but if you think about it, a lot of couples do look a lot alike, and i remember hearing statistics that suggest it's the case with most couples & marriages. and if so many people are attracted to similar physical features to their own, being attracted to people of the same gene pool sort of makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

When I was a web cam fetish worker, a young women in her twenties came into my chat room informing me that she was bisexual. She continued chatting with me, and in a private show with me revealed that though she had a D/s relationship with her live-in boyfriend, and they sometimes had sex with other people...she had a sexual relationship with her mother. She told me that she had been having sex with her mother since was in her late teens, I believe age sixteen.

She came back again and bought a second show from me, along with her boyfriend, who confirmed what she had said to me as truth.

I was floored that a woman would continue to have a sexual relationship with her own mother voluntarily, even while in a relationship. 

It wasn't just like "oh I'm being molested" or "you can't keep me and my sister apart, we're in love" ...it was just about the weirdest fucking thing I've ever heard. Congratulations to her for possibly being the biggest perv I've ever met.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I've heard it as a form of narcissism.


I don't understand incest.
I can't even fathom being with a friend I consider family-like.
Let alone... actual family o.0


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

traceur said:


> first of all let's seperate two major things that it seems your mixing: phedophila and incest.
> 
> your uncle and possibly your ex husband (how old where they?) are phedophiles. that pretty much covers any sexual interaction where the subject doesn't really have the maturity to understand wtf they are doing or which is forced on children. the line gets blurry in later years - you really can't stop teenagers from having sex, and your 17yo is probably screwing her 18yo BF, but when it comes to childhood and tweanhood - there's a very clear line.
> 
> ...


I'm of the opinion that two consenting adults can do whatever they want, but I'm more freaked out when it's parental-child, even in adulthood, as that seems really exploitative on some very deep level. I recently caught a bit of a program where a young woman who had never met her biological father (it was like her mother got pregnant and never told him until the girl was older) starting chatting with him on the Internet in her teens or early twenties, and they realized they had so much in common...and they fell in love. Eep.

Brother/sister; cousin relationships are not appealing to me, but I don't really judge them in any moral regard.

You're supposed to be turned off by family members because of pheromonal scent, but apparently that doesn't always work. It's the reason, though, why we're typically so grossed out by having sex with those related to us.

That, and familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

There is something deeply wrong with them. 
*end of story*


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok @traceur,well my uncle is 5 years older than me and I was 8 when it started so he was 13.And I was almost 16 when it ended and he was then roughly 21.In Australia you are legally an adult at 18 years of age.I was certainly not a willing participant and played games of cat and mouse with him.I tried to avoid being alone with him when ever possible,but I wasn't always able to avoid him..My ex husband well that's another story.He was an adult roughly 34 years old and trying to engage our 3 (two 7 yr old and a 2 yr old) children in an incestuous relationship with each other.Personally I don't see any difference between incest and paedophilia,they are both creepy and weird to me.I have heard of cases where boy/girl twins separated at birth have met later in life and fallen in love and a parent and child have met after many years apart and developed sexual feelings for each other.I can kind of understand these instances.But on the other hand I was chatting to a 25 year old woman online with two children (8 and 3),and she wants to willingly have sex with them when they are of a certain age.This I can't understand,yes she herself was sexually abused as a child.So was I but I have never had the urge to do such things.I'm not saying that your view is wrong but I just don't understand the logic.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

AussieChick said:


> But on the other hand I was chatting to a 25 year old woman online with two children (8 and 3),and she wants to willingly have sex with them when they are of a certain age.


This is completely baffling to me. This is different than simple incest. This is pedophilia - and not just pedophilia, but a mother toward her own pre-pubescent children?

This is possibly weirder than the woman that says she willingly continues to have a sexual relationship with her mother.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm seriously sickened by that. Is there some way you can contact child protective services? How well do you know her?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I'm seriously sickened by that. Is there some way you can contact child protective services? How well do you know her?


Not well unfortunately ,I was chatting to her on a dating site and she was talking of a possible hookup with me and my own children as well.She referred to me as mummy,and it was then that I pulled the plug on her after she told me about wanting to have sex with her own children.She lives in another state and I would never have had a sexual relationship with someone 20 years younger than me,let alone involve my children.She looked very vulnerable and I thought that I could befriend her and try to help and encourage her to improve her life.This is another reason why I am posting this thread because I just can't understand if these people have a mental problem or just a problem in general.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

AussieChick said:


> Not well unfortunately ,I was chatting to her on a dating site and she was talking of a possible hookup with me and my own children as well.She referred to me as mummy,and it was then that I pulled the plug on her after she told me about wanting to have sex with her own children.She lives in another state and I would never have had a sexual relationship with someone 20 years younger than me,let alone involve my children.She looked very vulnerable and I thought that I could befriend her and try to help and encourage her to improve her life.This is another reason why I am posting this thread because I just can't understand if these people have a mental problem or just a problem in general.


The fact that she referred to you as mummy and you're 20 years older, and her own comments about her children (and _your children what in god's name) _makes me think that yes, she has a very serious mental problem.

Is she in love with her mother? Is all of her sense of boundaries wrapped up in her mom? Did her mother die? Is there a reason why she seeks to replicate this not only in her own life but in her children's lives?

Or was she molested by a man?


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> This is completely baffling to me. This is different than simple incest. This is pedophilia - and not just pedophilia, but a mother toward her own pre-pubescent children?
> 
> This is possibly weirder than the woman that says she willingly continues to have a sexual relationship with her mother.


She did say she was 'willing to' when they reached a 'certain age'. So perhaps that certain age would be when they're old enough to consent. 

Part of the reason why incest between consenting adults disgusts us is because it's the moral standard we're brought up with. 

Personally, I could never see any member of my family in a sexual light. It's beyond gross to me.

But that's not the case for some people. They're attracted to each other. . . they're probably capable of an extremely strong bond and so they have sex with each other.
In some cases, it's lust - pure and simple. An FWB but with someone who's more than just a friend.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

To think there was a thread on PerC debating whether incest was morally wrong or not. Quite a few people saw nothing wrong with it, in theory.

Seriously society?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> To think there was a thread on PerC debating whether incest was morally wrong or not. Quite a few people saw nothing wrong with it, in theory.
> 
> Seriously society?


I don't think there's anything wrong morally with incest between two consenting adults, especially when it's not parent-child.

And in the case with the woman who fell in love with her biological father and he didn't actually raise her or know her as a child, I can hardly morally judge that either.

Pedophilia (or molestation) is different than incest. Two separate issues.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong morally with incest between two consenting adults, especially when it's not parent-child.
> 
> And in the case with the woman who fell in love with her biological father and he didn't actually raise her or know her as a child, I can hardly morally judge that either.
> 
> Pedophilia (or molestation) is different than incest. Two separate issues.


What are your thoughts on two children? Say, brother and sister. 

And, morals aside, I've never actually been an avid supporter of the act, in the case of members within the nuclear family. This is probably because it sometimes does cross into the pedophelia, rape/molestation, and abuse territories. In addition to possible birth defects, I imagine it would complicate family relations, too.


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

AussieChick said:


> Personally I don't see any difference between incest and paedophilia,they are both creepy and weird to me.


you have your answer right there:


AussieChick said:


> I was certainly *not a willing participant* and played games of cat and mouse with him.


creepy and weird doesn't automatically mean harmful, force & exploitation does.

its not my role to tell you what to do, but i really hope you would consider reporting both your uncle and your ex husband if you haven't already. even if it's years after the fact, there is no reason to believe that you and your children are the only victims, or that there won't be future victims. you could potentially save other kids from going through this sort of crap.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> What are your thoughts on two children? Say, brother and sister.
> 
> And, morals aside, I've never actually been an avid supporter of the act, in the case of members within the nuclear family. This is probably because it sometimes does cross into the pedophelia, rape/molestation, and abuse territories. In addition to possible birth defects, I imagine it would complicate family relations, too.


I'm not an avid supporter of incest, I just don't necessarily morally judge it in adults. Drug addicts, alcoholics, survivors of nuclear explosions, and random unsuspecting people can have children with birth defects as well. However, obviously with incest the factor goes way up - especially in full brother/sister couplings, much more so than even mother-son or father-daughter (I gleaned this info from animal breeding) - but incestuous relationships don't necessarily indicate that the couple wishes to reproduce. In the absence of reproduction, no I don't find it a moral problem.

"Complicating family relations" just seems silly if two people consensually want to be together that bad, well, you know...

Pedophilia is not two consenting adults. Nor is molestation. In the case of parent-child couplings, though, even in adulthood I vaguely question the implications of abuse.

Two children? Well, in the case of children I would hope that they were both past the age of puberty. Like a teenaged brother and sister, if it was mutual, doesn't send me into a moral fit of rage or anything, in fact its the subject of V.C. Andrews novels, and it didn't bother me in the slightest as a teen (probably since I don't have a brother!)

However, if it's like a teenager molesting a younger child, that's pedophilia and molestation.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I'm not an avid supporter of incest, I just don't necessarily morally judge it in adults. Drug addicts, alcoholics, survivors of nuclear explosions, and random unsuspecting people can have children with birth defects as well. However, obviously with incest the factor goes way up - especially in full brother/sister couplings, much more so than even mother-son or father-daughter (I gleaned this info from animal breeding) - but incestuous relationships don't necessarily indicate that the couple wishes to reproduce. In the absence of reproduction, no I don't find it a moral problem.
> 
> "Complicating family relations" just seems silly if two people consensually want to be together that bad, well, you know...
> 
> ...


Agreed.
I think lots of incest couples decide not to reproduce. 

What consenting adults do is up to them, really. I don't think I'd ever be able to understand how a person could be that attracted to a close family member (especially a parent!), given that the thought disgusts me. But I'm sure my thought processes would probably be a mystery to others too.

As for VC Andrews. . .
One book on the topic would've been enough. 
I read some of the 'Flowers in the Attic' ones. . . After about the 3rd book, it just got a bit stale.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I'm not an avid supporter of incest, I just don't necessarily morally judge it in adults. Drug addicts, alcoholics, survivors of nuclear explosions, and random unsuspecting people can have children with birth defects as well. However, obviously with incest the factor goes way up - especially in full brother/sister couplings, much more so than even mother-son or father-daughter (I gleaned this info from animal breeding) - but incestuous relationships don't necessarily indicate that the couple wishes to reproduce. In the absence of reproduction, no I don't find it a moral problem.
> 
> "Complicating family relations" just seems silly if two people consensually want to be together that bad, well, you know...
> 
> ...


Of course, between two consenting adults it's different. The examples I mentioned were negative situations usually involving adults and children, who are more susceptible to those forms of abuse.

In some cultures, it's actually more acceptable to marry and start a family with a second or third cousin than with someone of the same surname (clan). These are probably more common than blood brother/sister relationships, and actually how many early tribes formed.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> In some cultures, it's actually more acceptable to marry and start a family with a second or third cousin than with someone of the same surname (clan). These are probably more common than blood brother/sister relationships, and actually how many early tribes formed.


kinda like European Royalty. . .


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

AussieChick said:


> I wasn't saying that you were judging anyone!!!!! I don't think you read my posts properly as I have the same opinion as you when it comes to sex with a close family member such as a parent or sibling.I'm against it,but I don't judge others who aren't.
> 
> I'm open to other peoples opinions,that's why I started this thread,but I don't want it to spiral into a verbal slanging match against those who agree or disagree on the subject.I just wanted a discussion and for people to talk about incest as openly as possible.


Where did yo see a verbal slangling match? I wasn't trying to slangle with anyone...and if you took it that way, I apologize.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Where did yo see a verbal slangling match? I wasn't trying to slangle with anyone...and if you took it that way, I apologize.


You don't have to apologize,as I value your opinion as much as anyone else's.I didn't mean to infer that you were trying to derail the thread into a verbal slanging match.I just meant that I hoped it wouldn't go down that path.And I have since edited my previous post.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I just deleted about a dozen posts that described (and debated) some kind of inappropriate touching between adults and kids. Seriously keep that off the forum, that was the most messed up thing I've ever read on here.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

timeless said:


> I just deleted about a dozen posts that described (and debated) some kind of inappropriate touching between adults and kids. Seriously keep that off the forum, that was the most messed up thing I've ever read on here.


Seriously, that shit is fucked up


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Although it personally makes me queasy, two consenting adults having a relationship isn't something reprehensible, IMO.

However, even if the child is grown, parent-child relationships cross a boundary that seems far too much like the parent taking advantage. Feeling like a child doesn't stop magically at 18, and I've known many legal adults that are still scared to death of their abusive parents and still act very subordinate. Even if the parent wasn't technically forcing it, a lot of the children could feel like they had to, or be otherwise compelled. That is a terrible thought, to me.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I though we were talking about children and themselves, how to deal with it, and what could result from dealing with it wrongly. If there was something inappropriate about adult/ kid... I must have misinterpreted it.

To the OP, I think the cultural norm against incest is based on health, naturalism, and purity.

Most people have incorporated some sort of genetic purity by being anti Pure bred and more supportive of cultural variety.

And laws are made based on the status quo for the most part.

Whether it is wrong or right morally, is an individual moral issue.

For me it would be wrong, because it would be taboo and not out of love.

If it is out of love for someone, then sure I guess its possible to have it be morally right in my way of thinking.

This actually all comes down to an even greater question for me:

"Would I kill someone out of love?"

If the answer is no, or not possible, then neither do I think incest is possible.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

nottie said:


> Although it personally makes me queasy, two consenting adults having a relationship isn't something reprehensible, IMO.
> 
> However, even if the child is grown, parent-child relationships cross a boundary that seems far too much like the parent taking advantage. Feeling like a child doesn't stop magically at 18, and I've known many legal adults that are still scared to death of their abusive parents and still act very subordinate. Even if the parent wasn't technically forcing it, a lot of the children could feel like they had to, or be otherwise compelled. That is a terrible thought, to me.


Still, I have an attractive 45 year old cousin, but I'm not going to go screw her. Fucking your own family is just plain wrong


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Still, I have an attractive 45 year old cousin, but I'm not going to go screw her. Fucking your own family is just plain wrong


I don't want to do it either.  But if people want to do it without involving me or children, I have more pressing things to worry about.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fourtines said:


> When I was a web cam fetish worker, a young women in her twenties came into my chat room informing me that she was bisexual. She continued chatting with me, and in a private show with me revealed that though she had a D/s relationship with her live-in boyfriend, and they sometimes had sex with other people...she had a sexual relationship with her mother. She told me that she had been having sex with her mother since was in her late teens, I believe age sixteen.
> 
> She came back again and bought a second show from me, along with her boyfriend, who confirmed what she had said to me as truth.
> 
> ...


Oh dear.. god.. ew.. ew.. ew.. ew.. ew.. ew.. *flails hands and jumps up and down* -- and thats why I didn't click on this thread for the first like 5 times I saw it come up.. Can't. Unread. Post. 

I'm not reading anymore of them.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not saying incest is right or wrong - but if two individuals consent then that is their choice. I think society has a huge problem with how we view relationships and sex, we've grown up with (most) cultures teaching us that monogamy is the right way to go, and it's passed onto us a really close minded way of looking at things. Understandably there are worries about children being brown from incest, but that can be avoided nowadays. 

I'm no social scientist but I do know that every single choice we make has an ulterior motive wether it be conscious or subconscious, and the subconscious has a lot of power over why we do the things we do. I'd guess in most situations the people who partake in incest have probably experienced more relationships that were conflictual and lacked support or love. So that sexual contact is a substitute for what they feel is missing.

I really think if incest happens with genuine feelings and in a "healthy" situation then it shouldn't be criticized or wronged out by people trying to play God.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

The girl in this doesn't seem old enough to be a consenting adult!!!!!!! But I get your point........


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought you'd all like to know.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a creepy video. . .


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I meant born from incest, not brown. Silly autocorrect.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

HorribleAesthete said:


>


What the fuck did I just watch. :|


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it's ultimately better to start from the view point: "Why don't people want to have sex with a close relative?" The "eww gross" perspective is already shared by the majority. 

The answer is very likely to prevent a catastrophic loss of genetic diversity. That's not really a pressing concern anymore, with contraceptives and our awareness of the risks of incest-babies. It's a problem if those who develop a traditional relationship value having children, but not a problem for a purely sexual relationship or one in which neither party desires to have children. 

The next concern is developing a traditional relationship with a close family member. A potential issue is that it would likely prevent them from developing fully. You already know your sister; it doesn't do you much good to "date" her. You won't learn how to approach or emotionally bond with people you are unfamiliar with. So if an incest relationship doesn't work out, neither party may not be as prepared as they could be to re-enter the dating world. (But if it does work out, more power to them.) 

Aside from reproduction and having an emotional relationship, I don't understand what the issue is anymore. I'm not personally sexually attracted to any members of my family, but it's not because I'm above it. I simply have a very small group I associate with as family, and none of them are my type. 

Going out on a limb here, it seems like sex with a close family member like a sibling would be more like masturbation than sex (or an in-between). They aren't new and exciting, rather someone you have formed together with your entire life. That's closer than any relationship I know of, and extreme closeness+similarity breeds stagnation. The sex might be physically stimulating, but I envision in most cases it would only be exploratory. 

Most people I know that aren't only children have experimented sexually with family members at one time or another, and it always naturally stopped after a certain amount of time. Most of us know childhood sexual experimentation is natural and common. I don't think it stopped in the people I know of just because of the social taboo, I just don't think a close family member is very compelling in a relationship sense. 

Like masturbation, it actually sounds like a potentially very safe way to explore sexuality and to relieve tension/anxiety tied into it, before going out into the outside world. If I discovered that my offspring were sexually experimenting, the first thing I'd do would be to give them a talk about sexual safety and privacy. (privacy so they don't become social pariahs) The second would be to discuss why a traditional relationship between siblings is problematic, and make sure they spend a lot of time socializing with members of the opposite sex. I wouldn't send them both to military school or splash holy water on them. I'm more concerned with negative media influences than imposing social taboos over natural urges. 

Edit: I find it interesting to see other known INTPs so grossed out by the topic. I figured that we INTPs are the least likely to be concerned with social taboos, so more would be indifferent.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Manhattan said:


> I think it's ultimately better to start from the view point: "Why don't people want to have sex with a close relative?" The "eww gross" perspective is already shared by the majority.
> 
> The answer is very likely to prevent a catastrophic loss of genetic diversity. That's not really a pressing concern anymore, with contraceptives and our awareness of the risks of incest-babies. It's a problem if those who develop a traditional relationship value having children, but not a problem for a purely sexual relationship or one in which neither party desires to have children.
> 
> ...


This is a very good analysis of this issue. I approve of this message


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

LittleHawk said:


> I'm not saying incest is right or wrong - but if two individuals consent then that is their choice. I think society has a huge problem with how we view relationships and sex, we've grown up with (most) cultures teaching us that monogamy is the right way to go, and it's passed onto us a really close minded way of looking at things. Understandably there are worries about children being brown from incest, but that can be avoided nowadays.
> I really think if incest happens with genuine feelings and in a "healthy" situation then it shouldn't be criticized or wronged out by people trying to play God.


 being a monogamist doesn't mean you're 'close-minded' or 'trying to play God,' thank you. some people actually do consider all options and decide to be monogamous.
so.. perhaps we could stick to the original topic instead of criticising unrelated ones.

i think you have touched on an important note with this:



LittleHawk said:


> I'm no social scientist but I do know that every single choice we make has an ulterior motive wether it be conscious or subconscious, and the subconscious has a lot of power over why we do the things we do. I'd guess in most situations the people who partake in incest have probably experienced more relationships that were conflictual and lacked support or love. So that sexual contact is a substitute for what they feel is missing.


this relates to "erotic psychological transference:" unconsciously transferring an original need from one source or person to another. therapy patients often feel themselves 'falling in love' with their practitioners because they had conflicted relationships that lacked support and love, which they get in abundance from their psychologist. sounds like the perfect love story, no? yet, if a practitioner takes advantage of his patient,_ even if they beg him to_, he's going to prison and stripped of his title regardless of them both being consenting adults, single, and unrelated. why? because the confused motives and crossed boundaries directly leads to patients worsening or trying to kill themselves. they're still just as lonely, self-loathing and depressed, except now their therapist is banging them as well. wow. romantic.

which is why i do believe there may be more to the Westermarck effect than "society did it." psychological reasons implied. the mind and the heart are dangerous things to toy with.

that said, genetic sexual attraction is a different kettle of fish. you never knew them as your brother / sister, so the effect never came into play. i don't feel comfortable labelling it as more acceptable or less unacceptable but it doesn't present nearly the same amount of confusion and problems.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not implying society did anything, I'm questioning why most of society automatically assumes it wrong. You cannot deny that society has a huge impact on how people behave, it's how we interact, how we are judged and often why we act certain ways - urely because the way things have always 'been'. I am monogamous myself, but I've thought about it and my options are open. 

I thank you for your opinion though - I was only stating mine about this topic.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

AussieChick said:


> The girl in this doesn't seem old enough to be a consenting adult!!!!!!! But I get your point........


Yeah, I googled it. She was 12 at the time. Really wish people could keep kids out of this thread.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

@fourtines I am willing to bet that that chick originally was sexually abused by her mom at a young age and is justifying it to herself. How she found a boyfriend who was such a douche that he was into or ok with this ill never know. 

@AussieChick I was beginning to wonder the same thing when you see it all over TV now, people being molested by relatives, usually an uncle for some reason. I cannot fathom what the attraction could be to a prepubescent child. Maybe control? Maybe the act of doing something they know is so morally wrong? It has to stop, kids are being traumatized, it makes me sick. I read an article in Marie Claire a long time ago about men in certain African tribes raping babies. Literally tearing up their insides to satisfy the mans urges... It doesnt really give you any hope for the world.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I find it really odd that our society finds it completly ok to have movies of people being brutally killed, tortured and other forms of extreme violence without winching, but when incest is even mentioned people just cringe.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong morally with incest between two consenting adults, especially when it's not parent-child.


i do, there are billions of people on this earth that are not related to you, go find them and procreate. Family is supposed to NOT be mixed up with romantic/sexual feelings that is why they are always there for you.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

SenhorFrio said:


> I find it really odd that our society finds it completly ok to have movies of people being brutally killed, tortured and other forms of extreme violence without winching, but when incest is even mentioned people just cringe.


People are afraid of what they don't understand. I don't understand this fully, and I'm not sure that I want to. The incestuous relationships that I'm aware of in the lives of the people I know was actually abuse. I don't want to go to that place in my mind. I can't. I hate it to be honest. I don't understand how incest can be even remotely healthy :/ If loneliness is the issue, then go make friends. If a sexual fix is the issue, there are plenty of people that would be willing to have sex freely. When I get to the heart of thinking about they "why?" of the issue, the only explanation that even feels a little plausible is a scenario in which someone has very little contact with the outside world. If you're that closed off from the world around you, you probably wouldn't think twice about having a family member satisfy those sexual desires. I've gotta stop there. I'm already sick as it is, and talking about this is legitimately making my stomach turn :/ 

Please, noone quote me. I don't want to come back here and discuss it. I really don't want to. It really is that difficult for me to talk about.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't support incest.

The elements of attraction don't cease to exist within family, I mean, our common genes don't turn off the attraction. If you like certain type of woman, you might find attraction to someone like that if such person exist in your family, that's pure logic, but we are raised to believe this is bad, wrong, etc. I'm not saying it is not wrong.

Per example, you could be attracted to someone of your family without knowing it, perhaps a lost cousin, you get the point. There are plenty of examples where the same parent had diff kids with diff woman, both are half brothers-sisters, and there are cases where they find out as adults, sometimes because somebody tells them about it, not because they have a common last name (some don't even recognize their kids giving them their last names).

*Culture:*
A sin?, well you have to remember the bible talking about having kids with their father, it is there. "Ok it was an emergency" is the answer I get whenever I approach this subject, but what about adam and eve? I mean their kids. According to the bible the whole humanity comes from two, Adam and Eve, ok, do the math, their kids had to make love with each other or with their parents... "no way, they married diff people", ok just like Eddie Griffin said "they got married, TO WHOM!!!?"

Take per example too, a husband dies, his brother can take the widow as his wife... so... there you go.

Darwin made some tests regarding close bloodlines and just like @Mahattan says, the diversity gets lost, not only that, the creatures become faulty.



I get the idea of psychological or physical attraction, perhaps a solid 10 cousin will be attractive to many. But there is also another kind of attraction, I read somewhere about our transpiration and general smell, *it seems we feel attraction to people with different inmune systems*.


Nooo, I said no, I don't support incest.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

LittleHawk said:


> *I'm not implying society did anything,* I'm questioning why most of society automatically assumes it wrong. You cannot deny that *society has a huge impact on how people behave, it's how we interact, how we are judged and often why we act certain ways -* *urely because the way things have always 'been'.* I am monogamous myself, but I've thought about it and my options are open.
> 
> I thank you for your opinion though - I was only stating mine about this topic.





LittleHawk said:


> I think society has a huge problem with how we view relationships and sex, *we've grown up with (most) cultures teaching us that monogamy is the right way to go, and it's passed onto us a really close minded way of looking at things.*


... is implication enough for me. i said, 'society did it' referencing the "_society_ taught us monogamy is right and it makes us close-minded" comment. i'm still not entirely sure why you brought up monogamy in parallel(?) to incest as they're different aspects of human sexuality.
and apart from mandatory politeness and the friends i have, i have learned to really not care about the many things i'm judged for by society as i trust in my capability to make my own mind up.
(hey, you're talking to a 4w5 here!  lol) 
and yes, i know. i was stating mine in response to yours because i disagreed with the inference.



Mendi the ISFJ said:


> I cannot fathom what the attraction could be to a prepubescent child. Maybe control? Maybe the act of doing something they know is so morally wrong?


 it depends. some molesters are psychopathic and as you say, enjoy the control, using their body (and the child's) to hurt them. true paedophiles _are_ attracted to children. they seem to mention children's "innocence" frequently, so perhaps they see themselves as tainted in some way, hoping to recapture that innocence, nurture it... yet paradoxically destroying it. male paedophiles often seem to fear adult relationships, so transfer their feelings onto children, who present less of a threat than an adult woman and their feelings of inadaquacy / inferiority.
that's my best guess anyway. 



SenhorFrio said:


> I find it really odd that our society finds it completly ok to have movies of people being brutally killed, tortured and other forms of extreme violence without winching, but when incest is even mentioned people just cringe.


i love dark movies, and a well-done incest storyline can be very dramatic and powerful. so...


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, I word myself badly and it often means people totally miss my point. What I was trying to state is that there are many things which are totally normal for us and it has a lot to do with what we've grown up with and witnessed. Of course we have our own minds, but we pick up a lot from other people without realising it.

So what has that got to do with incest? How we look at things, including incest. If you grow up and your mother and neighbours tell you 'Hey, Incest is wrong' then the chances are you're going to grow up to agree, unless you actually do think for yourself. But my posts frequently contradict themselves so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i do, there are billions of people on this earth that are not related to you, go find them and procreate. Family is supposed to NOT be mixed up with romantic/sexual feelings that is why they are always there for you.


Actually your chosen partner (husband, wife, S.O.) is supposed to be always there for you, but people seem to have forgotten about that in the modern world because love is *only* based on Eros and not enough on Storge and allowed to mature into Agape.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Actually your chosen partner (husband, wife, S.O.) is supposed to be always there for you, but people seem to have forgotten about that in the modern world because love is *only* based on Eros and not enough on Storge and allowed to mature into Agape.


agreed, but which is more likely to occur?


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Scientifically, there is a certain effect which makes it so that we are not attracted to anyone that we've grown up with when we were young. This effect is a _biological defense_ against excessive inbreeding. 

It's also true that having offspring with closer relatives over extended periods of times leads to a diminished genetic diversity, which causes birth defects. 

Also, it is quite clear that a parent or elderly figure ought not to be allowed to abuse his/her position of power to get their jollies with children, especially not children who rely upon them for protection. 

We all agree so far? Good. 

Now, if you weren't raised close to this particular family member, such as if it were an estranged sibling, for example (being raised together causes a loss of biological arousal), if you successfully used birth control (to prevent any pregnancy with birth defects), and if the age and power-relationships are within reasonable/ethical bounds, then there is _nothing biologically, or morally wrong with having sex with said relative._ 

There is only something culturally wrong with it. It might also lead to awkward Thanksgiving dinners, but that's a pragmatic angle, which really doesn't have anything to do with biology or ethics. 

Before I get the culture police here, I haven't had sex with any of my relatives.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

LittleHawk said:


> Okay, I word myself badly and it often means people totally miss my point. What I was trying to state is that there are many things which are totally normal for us and it has a lot to do with what we've grown up with and witnessed. Of course we have our own minds, but we pick up a lot from other people without realising it.
> 
> So what has that got to do with incest? How we look at things, including incest. If you grow up and your mother and neighbours tell you 'Hey, Incest is wrong' then the chances are you're going to grow up to agree, unless you actually do think for yourself. But my posts frequently contradict themselves so take it with a pinch of salt.


 no, i know what you meant. i'm disagreeing. society has an obvious influence yes, but then we realise it and reason past it and challenge ourselves to self-improve or else we might as well not hold an opinion at all.

i like to think that i do think for myself. but finding that incest (or an aspect of it) does not agree with your personal views doesn't mean that someone else had to shove it down your throat, nor that you're too close-minded to question your own values.. i have my reasons for my views on incest besides "mummy told me it's bad."

(you're going to have to forgive me if i speak brashly or typo, i'm a bit tipsy tonight and doing my best...)


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

In my childhood I experienced it, I had some male cousins who were attracted to me and at first I did not see anything wrong or serious about it because we were just simple playing around/rough housing and we were just laughing about it, but when one of them tried to kiss me then things got serious and he got in trouble and I just stood there confused, and when I asked my grandma why my cousin got in trouble she just said that it was not right, and I was still confused about it and forgot about the whole thing.

I have a neutral opinion about it, If other people do it I don't care, but if one of my cousins were to show that sort of interest in me again I would just ask them a lot of questions. The only problem I have with incest is if the two people decide to have children, because from what I know of most children who are born out of incest have birth defects and other problems and the parents who have these children either prepare themselves for it or plan on having no children or find other ways to have children such as adoption and artificial insemination from the sperm bank(or wherever artificial insemination is practiced).


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

interesting. i don't know if there's really anything wrong with it, if i wasn't taught that it wasn't socially acceptable i guess i wouldn't know. i don't think i have to call it "disguisting" or "fucked up" just because that's what were told to think, or think of some scientific reason that it's wrong. it is what it is. yes maybe it's very rare and sounds a little strange, but to some people they're okay with that. so i'm not bothered. personally, i don't know if i'm allowed to judge because i've never been in any situation like that. 

a good friend of mine told me once that he and his female cousin used to fool around but they were both younger and around the age where most prepubescent people are starting to understand sex. i guess that's weird to alot of people but it kind of didn't seem that weird to me. they were probably comfortable with each other and trying to figure out what the hell was going on with there hormones and it just happened. maybe that's "totally wrong" but some humans just have their own way of dealing with sex.

edit: the idea of incest really used to scare me. how could it not? look at all the derogatory weight the word incest alone carries. if you want to brand something incest it's going to sound very black and white like that. coming to terms with the fact that i don't really know that much about this particular kind of sexuality really made me feel better and more open minded about learning what it is, not as something to throw out the window but something worth trying to understand.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> To think there was a thread on PerC debating whether incest was morally wrong or not. Quite a few people saw nothing wrong with it, in theory.
> 
> Seriously society?


Regarding that, I think it's interesting that it's the only thing I can think of right now where indifferent nature itself makes a judgement call. By engaging in it as a way of life, through it's biological, social and psychological consequences, you're choosing a path that has a high likelihood of leading to the death of your very family blood through natural selection. Like taking an axe to a branch of a family tree and ending a line, and all it has ever stood for. The dynamic of it is just so self destructive that it transcends mere biology. In contrast to that, gay couples can raise a child not their own biologically, but still pass on their ideas and values, be an influence, with the product of that being a healthy individual that carries a part of them forth, not only into the world, but further down a family line.

As an example of this, incest is widespread in Japan, particularly between mother and son, and I see a connection to that and their population numbers completely imploding in on themselves.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> Regarding that, I think it's interesting that it's the only thing I can think of right now where indifferent nature itself makes a judgement call. By engaging in it as a way of life, through it's biological, social and psychological consequences, you're choosing a path that has a high likelihood of leading to the death of your very family blood through natural selection. Like taking an axe to a branch of a family tree and ending a line, and all it has ever stood for. The dynamic of it is just so self destructive that it transcends mere biology. In contrast to that, gay couples can raise a child not their own biologically, but still pass on their ideas and values, be an influence, with the product of that being a healthy individual that carries a part of them forth, not only into the world, but further down a family line.
> 
> As an example of this, incest is widespread in Japan, particularly between mother and son, and I see a connection to that and their population numbers completely imploding in on themselves.


1. Not everyone cares about passing on bloodlines, or extending family-tree branches.

2. Imploding population numbers isn't such a bad thing. Japan has a population density of 870 per sq mile - 10 times that of the US.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> 1. Not everyone cares about passing on bloodlines, or extending family-tree branches.
> 
> 2. Imploding population numbers isn't such a bad thing. Japan has a population density of 870 per sq mile - 10 times that of the US.


1) What the individual wants doesn't matter to nature, the biological and cultural evolution of our species, and it was specifically those "big picture" processes I commented on.

2) US population density isn't really helping out the main thing I think you're getting at, which would be sustainability. Right? 

I think that's a dangerous argument to make in favor of anything, in any case. It's an ends justify the means kind of argument, and with the means here being a boatload of suffering, generation spanning social and emotional dysfunction due to widespread sexual abuse, potential collapse of social services and infrastructure causing suffering on top of that, and the ends being less people down the line being the good thing that makes it worthwhile ... well, ...


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> 1) What the individual wants doesn't matter to nature, the biological and cultural evolution of our species, and it was specifically those "big picture" processes I commented on.
> 
> 2) US population density isn't really helping out the main thing I think you're getting at, which would be sustainability. Right?
> 
> I think that's a dangerous argument to make in favor of anything, in any case. It's an ends justify the means kind of argument, and with the means here being a boatload of suffering, generation spanning social and emotional dysfunction due to widespread sexual abuse, potential collapse of social services and infrastructure causing suffering on top of that, and the ends being less people down the line being the good thing that makes it worthwhile ... well, ...


The decision to partake (or not) in incest is usually made on an individual level. So people will commit incest. It's quite easy to see how it's viewed by society as a whole. I don't think there's any danger of it becoming standard practice.

Incest is very unlikely to be a globally-accepted practice, so the big picture that you're generating is based on the exception case, rather than the rule case. 

Nature has nothing to worry about.

My understanding of Japanese mother-son incest is that it's mainly used as a teaching tool. I doubt you could attribute their decline in population to it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> The decision to partake (or not) in incest is usually made on an individual level. So people will commit incest. It's quite easy to see how it's viewed by society as a whole. I don't think there's any danger of it becoming standard practice.
> 
> Incest is very unlikely to be a globally-accepted practice, so the big picture that you're generating is based on the exception case, rather than the rule case.
> 
> ...


The big picture I originally talked about was supposed to show why it's not becoming a standard practice, and never will. It's self destructive by nature. Yes, nature has nothing to worry about. We are in agreement. 

Well, yes, a teaching tool. That, too. But not only. When the Japanese government created hotlines to call these didn't run hot with statements of "my parents are teaching me". Parents may have rationalized by tradition what they did, but children still felt compelled to ask for help, and a disproportionate number of those, compared to western standards, where about mother - son incest. 

It's a really bad situation. You have a culture where traditionally the father is an absentee and emotionally unavailable to his wife. You have a culture where traditionally parents shared a bed well into the young adulthood of the child. A mother and a son sharing a bed with the father gone more often than not, with it not being uncommon that the husband would fulfill his sexual needs outside of the marriage and simply expect a wife to be a housekeeper and caretaker. A scenario I read about often when I looked into this whole affair was that the mother would use the excuse that the son had to concentrate on his studies rather than waste time chasing girls, that studies were important, and so any needs he might have, she would take care of, which coincidentally would fill the emotional void a woman can experience in the traditional construct that is the loveless Japanese marriage and rationalize any sense of guilt away. So, we're talking about high school aged children here, not very young ones. Though there is sexual contact there too.

So, given that, and the well documented, well researched psychological consequences of an intimate sexual relationship with a parent, how a whole slew of disorders are be born from that, (not can. ARE), I think a correlation between that and the reports of over one third of Japanese males around the age of 18 being indifferent or adverse to sex, is plausible. Asexuality is not unprecedented, but over a third of a male generation self reporting as adverse to the idea of ever seeking a sexual relationship points to more, and might even be unprecedented for all I know. It most certainly is going to cause a lot of trouble down the line.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> I think that's a dangerous argument to make in favor of anything, in any case. It's an ends justify the means kind of argument, and with the means here being a boatload of suffering, generation spanning social and emotional dysfunction due to widespread sexual abuse, potential collapse of social services and infrastructure causing suffering on top of that, and the ends being less people down the line being the good thing that makes it worthwhile ... well, ...


This bit is a little extreme, don't you think? You're saying that if incest were accepted, then widespread molestation would be the result. I doubt sex offenders are seriously concerned as to whether their victim is a relative or not. They're not known to be a group with strong moral standards. Incest and sexual abuse are not the same thing, or even close. It's no wonder you think society would implode if incest became acceptable.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where Love Died Laughing said:


> Whaaat?  I didn't expect so many people to be so comfortable with incest... I thought it was just one of those things that is a definite no-no in almost all societies. Personally, the 'love' I feel for my family members is nowhere near sexual attraction. I don't see how someone with a healthy nurturing relationship with family members can ever even think of having sex with them.


In general, I think you'll find people around here to be much more liberal-minded than the average joe.  And I think some of us are thinking about this from a purely intellectual point of view.

Personally I've never knowingly met someone who has practiced incest, and if I did I'm sure I would be disgusted. I'm just trying to keep an open mind to the possibility that that's my fault, not theirs.


----------



## Manhattan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> I see you making assertions. I don't see you showing me any data. For example, can you show me where I said I disapprove of prostitution?
> 
> Or can you show me data that supports your point, such as this?
> Las Vegas: Growing Hub For Sex Trafficking


Not initially since you said yourself that you supported it. Though once you saw somebody else asserting that it results in sex slavery, you adopted the belief. That type of thinking leads to blanket legislation. 

No, I haven't presented any data. (I did however, read most of the data presented in your last post) Part of the reason I have not is that it will be impossible to show that legalization of sex work actually results in an increase of slavery. For the same reason I don't believe it's possible to prove this, I can call your data into question. It's a correlation, and the actual causes can easily be seen as something other than "legal prostitution results in slavery". 

Sex slavery is an incredibly profitable, growing industry. “From fiscal year 2001 through fiscal year 2005, the Civil Rights Division and United States Attorney's Offices filed 91 trafficking cases, a 405% increase over the number of trafficking cases filed from fiscal years 1996 through 2000.” (The Facts) 

Remember the whole human trafficking at the Olympics fiasco? One wouldn't assert that the Olympics causes sex slavery. Sex slavery is pushing itself into anywhere it sees an opportunity. 

For me, it seems like the areas that have the most need for a sex industry are good places for illegal traffickers to set up shop. Perhaps legalizing prostitution sends a signal that there is a strong market in the area. In that case, it would pull in crime rather than actually cause it. If so, that makes it one of the best tools to end coercion. (Especially if you make it profitable! Turn in a report of coercion that leads somewhere, and your company has to pay you and the victims substantially and be shut down, or something to that effect.)

Here's another thought about sex trafficking: Make it illegal nation-wide for someone to get a job in the sex industry unless they've lived in the country for 4-5 years. The point being: I think it's usually better to tweak legislation than to throw everything out. Anyway, whether you continue in this discussion or not, I realize that the world-wide sex trafficking issue is way off topic and so it should no longer be discussed here.

*Back on topic:*



> I'm still waiting for anyone to show me research on a society that has wildly accepted incest that doesn't point to this being destructive to the society itself.


You'll forgive me for not reading the entire University of Incest article. It's long, and I have more to do with my day. However, I present to you something that's indisputable: Incest is a taboo, largely or completely, because of it's very negative effects on the gene pool. It's engrained into us to be repulsed by it. 

You can argue that incest has resulted in a decline in society throughout time, though that's a result of reproduction, isn't it? "Safe sex" is a relatively new invention for society. Because sex has resulted in reproduction since organisms sexually differentiated, we have some pretty deeply engrained instincts on that matter. It's going to take society a while to catch up with this. For example, women who are openly sexual are still looked down on, while a man that is promiscuous is often championed. Why? In the past, promiscuous women tanked society by letting any male specimen impregnate her, resulting in a non-competitive gene pool. Now it's very possible to have sex and almost reliably not get pregnant (Pill+condoms is what, more than 99% effective? And there's always abortion.) Yet our society still looks down on sexually liberated women. 

So I don't believe the incest taboo is going to go away anytime soon, but most of that is a result of the negative reproductive aspects. As that's not an issue in this day and age, I don't believe that to be fair.



> And yes, I think making decisions on peoples behalves is why we have a society.


Right, but disallowing someone from pursuing a family member because it might result in hurt feelings? That's an interpersonal issue for the family to impose their own sanctions on. (Or a company over it's employees) Disallowing street prostitution or hard drugs because they feed a negative industry that hurts society as a whole is not a personal issue.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> So, you're saying that there is no evidence that cycles of behavior are repeated over generations?


I'm asking you to show evidence that incest is such a behaviour.





> Hm...
> 
> Have you heard about prostitution being legalized in several EU countries around the term of the millennium? (I swear I'm getting somewhere with this.) It was thought to be "the right thing" decriminalizing it. If you make it legal, then it can be regulated, and there is really no justification to keeping it illegal because people should be able to do with their own bodies what they want to. I was for it myself, happy that for a change we would be doing something "good" for these women. And then something happened that nobody expected. Everything turned to crap. In the space of roughly 10 years we had an increase between 500 and 800 percent in sex slave trade. The numbers vary, but they are universally atrocious.
> 
> ...


The same increases have occurred in places where prostitution wasn't legalised. . . the UK for example.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

MR. Sameer6
you,re completely changing the concept of marital system performed in India, i,m myself an indian and i,m not being defensive here but i have spent most my childhood and youth in different parts of India and i adore the customs and specialty of every culture here ,but i never heard of any custom or ritual where a father marries his daughter or mother her son ,likewise for siblings also .yeah there are certain customs where cousins are allowed to get married but marriage among blood relation are not allowed .there is also custom of marrying a widow to her brother in law ,but only in consensual parameters ...........so please clears your myths and update some knowledge about Indian culture and its social system........


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

By the way i,m not against any kind of consensual sexual relationship only if it has true and honest feelings for each other .People hide thier secrets because in thier social environment it may be a taboo.like initially homosexuality was a taboo but what here is to understand is that ,don,t be a frog of the well .come out of your conservative shell and look at the things with positive attitude ,understand the reason and be a part of solution than creating problem. Recently a newpapers in india did a survey related to the consensual incest in Indian society, and indeed there were numerous people who confessed being attracted to their relatives sexually. But why do incest happens in first place is the same as why do we fall in love with someone .we cannot decide whom we may fall in love .according to me love is pure and beautiful feeling, it may be diverse in form in colour ,but its always positive and makes our life beautiful ....
Though i,m totally against any kind of forced sexual relationship if it is incest or some other type. 
i personally don,t endorse incest but i,m not against people who practice it consensually .........


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

As someone with a sister two years younger than me, I have asked myself this question. I sooner be run over with a truck then even think about /ss/ with my sister. Gross.

I've figured it's something that people who don't have siblings like to fantasize about.


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

I blame porn. Well, porn addiction. Works just like other addictions, tolerances are built require new things. Taboo things. Things which would sicken most people turn porn addicts on.

Unfortunately, I am speaking from experience.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

countrygirl90 said:


> MR. Sameer6
> you,re completely changing the concept of marital system performed in India, i,m myself an indian and i,m not being defensive here but i have spent most my childhood and youth in different parts of India and i adore the customs and specialty of every culture here ,but i never heard of any custom or ritual where a father marries his daughter or mother her son ,likewise for siblings also .yeah there are certain customs where cousins are allowed to get married but marriage among blood relation are not allowed .there is also custom of marrying a widow to her brother in law ,but only in consensual parameters ...........so please clears your myths and update some knowledge about Indian culture and its social system........


To tag a member just place @ before their username, no spaces. @sameer6


I am half-Indian, and I am very familiar with Indian culture and social norms. Incest is not at all socially acceptable in India. Cousin marriages, including first cousin marriages, among Indian Muslims are common, but that is the case in other Islamic communities the world over. Incest is greatly looked down upon in Indian culture, generally speaking. And parent-child relationships? Come the hell on. 

Thanks for the clarification @_countrygirl90_.

As for my own opinion, I don't know "why" people are attracted to family members. I don't particular care to understand either. I don't judge relationships between consenting adults. But, I am strongly against parent-child incest even if it begins in adulthood because the power differential there increases the potential for abuse. The Westermarck effect generally works to lessen instances of incest, except perhaps in cases where people have grown up away from relatives as in the case of people developing sexual attraction to birth siblings they meet for the first time in adulthood.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I've honestly never seen the problem with it... if they're in love, why is it bad? Who is it going to harm, except any potential offspring (which they're hopefully smart enough to not have)?


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

countrygirl90 said:


> MR. Sameer6
> you,re completely changing the concept of marital system performed in India, i,m myself an indian and i,m not being defensive here but i have spent most my childhood and youth in different parts of India and i adore the customs and specialty of every culture here ,but i never heard of any custom or ritual where a father marries his daughter or mother her son ,likewise for siblings also .yeah there are certain customs where cousins are allowed to get married but marriage among blood relation are not allowed .there is also custom of marrying a widow to her brother in law ,but only in consensual parameters ...........so please clears your myths and update some knowledge about Indian culture and its social system........


I should have mentioned as marrying relatives happens in some Muslim families..Instead i typed as --- (Even though its not wrong here where i live as i already told you.) which is wrong..Anyway..I don't know in all Muslim countries it happens or not.So there is no myths here.I agree that i have poor knowledge about Indian culture or any other culture and politics.But i do know this...The Indian culture has been spoiled before some years.For example...Bollywood. Still some people will say ...this is Indian culture..so on.Anyway..Please don't Quote again because i don't have interest to talk about India or any other culture.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

@sameer6
You know its better to not speak about the things that you,re not sure about ,i don,t know which part of planet you live in but i,m sure that if you really live in India than you should know that in Hindu social system there are no such customs for allowing incest and i,m not including Muslim community or its customs here. Though in south India and also in Marathi culture cousin from maternal side are allowed to marry each other,but not from paternal side .And yeah Bollywood is cinema art which depicts Indian cinema from Indian perspective ,it may spoil those who are unable to distinguish between reality and fantasy ,but as a mature person i don,t think it is responsible in spoiling our culture .If something that is truely spoiling indian culture is the ignorance among people about what is right and what is wrong ,parents don,t bother to care for their children when something immoral happens to them , they think its very useless to listen to thier every talk and most importantly they don,t have time and patience to undertand thier feelings and problem ,which as a result causes a confusion and aggressive attitude in them and they fall for the person who shows them a little affection or love they crave from their own family .Sometimes these matters cross the limit of relational value and incest occurs.So the lesson to learn here is its better to teach our next generation about love and affection ,value and respect of each relation then teaching them about how the neighborhood child is scoring first rank in class,or how his/her friend is talented in many fields .
Life is not about how much we lived but its about how we lived it .We make our choices and bear their results afterwords.
From way you quote things and speak fictional reality,you need come out of your ignorance and self absorbed attitude and be a more positive and intellectual person. No offence by the way .


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

@sameer6
Don,t think so negative about yourself ,that someone hates you .Instead think about who cares and likes you .
yeah i agree with that we cannot impress everyone but at least try to cheers that one person that you see everyday in your mirror. No hard feelings from my side


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Has anyone here ever seen Elfen Lied?
It's his cousin, wtf?! lol


----------



## Agent Washintub (Oct 6, 2012)

INTJ the DC said:


> Has anyone here ever seen Elfen Lied?
> It's his cousin, wtf?! lol


Glad I'm not the only one to notice that.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

flyincaveman said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to notice that.


I was confused for a long time about their relationship.
I was like wait I thought she was his cousin, why does she want to bone him?
Then it became clearer that she was his cousin I was like  lol


----------



## topix (Apr 11, 2012)

Sheppard said:


> 1) If it were accepted
> Laws regarding incest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 2) widespread molestation would be the result
> ...


Was wondering why this thread popped up in doing a keyword search for my handle.

On the main topic: relax guys, it's all relative.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Some people who don't care about family bonding and don't want to put any real effort into finding that special someone and developing a romantic relationship would rather get it on with their relative(s).


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

In some cultures, it is not considered incest to marry or have a relationship with your cousin. Remember that. So, you can't really judge them. Different cultures have different norms. However, pedophilia is completely unacceptable universally in modern times and incest between immediate family members is mostly taboo in most cultures.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't especially see anything wrong with the concept of incest. I mean, it's only the business of those involved anyway, so if two related people decide to initiate something, then what has that got to do with other people? Love is love anyway, and it comes in all shapes and forms - just so long as inbreeding isn't involved of course. I think people these days have seen enough horror movies to see the consequences of keeping birth giving strictly within the family xD


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Incest seems fine as long as its assumed that everyone involved is a fully consenting rational actor who is not being coerced, exploited or abused in any way. So does almost all other sexual activity. In reality though this is usually not the case with incest.


----------

